# October birthday babies, unite!



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2021)

At my age, any birthday is scary....


----------



## Gaer (Sep 26, 2021)

Pam, Are you a Libra?  Is that why i like you so much?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Pam, Are you a Libra?  Is that why i like you so much?


No, I was almost born a little witch.   Oct. 26th  @Gaer


----------



## Gaer (Sep 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> No, I was almost born a little witch.   Oct. 26th  @Gaer


Ah!  Scorpio!  The sleeping volcano!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2021)

I am an October baby 
Libran


----------



## twinkles (Sep 26, 2021)

libra here----october


----------



## Gaer (Sep 26, 2021)

Libra here too!


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 9, 2021)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL BORN IN OCTOBER.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2021)

Happy Birthday to Us, Happy Birthday to Us ..   
Mine was over a week ago. I was greatly spoiled by daughter and hubby


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2021)

We have a few October birthdays in the family, about 5 or 6, if I'm not mistaken.   My uncle Tono is 94 yrs. young, today!!!


----------

